# defending the flex. Sigmoidoscopy



## MyTummyHurts (Feb 2, 2004)

I came on this board to check out what other people had to say about flexible sigmoidoscopies before I had mine done. Everyone scared me to death! I had it done this morning and it was a piece of cake! Seriously! Yes you feel gassy but if you've ever had diarrhea or constipation (which is probably what brought you to have this done anyway) it's not a new feeling at all.Anyway I just had to put my two cents out there, so that someone else may read this and maybe not get so worked up.


----------



## lydia (Oct 23, 2004)

Agree! The best part was that I could see what was going on and got the results right then and there. It was really great being told "There's nothing there. See you in 10 years"


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, sorry guys, but not everyone has a good experience, and for me, I was glad to find out that I was not the only one who had a horrible experience three years ago. Everyone had told me it was no big deal. But my gut went into such severe spasm the GI was unable to complete the procedure. He seemed most annoyed and basically slapped the IBS label on me, told me to "eat more fiber" and walked out of the exam room. He cancelled my follow-up, since why would one need a follow-up for IBS.I drove myself home, big mistake, but remember this was suppose to be no big deal. I couldn't breath, and felt like someone was slicing my gut up with a knife. I should have called the GI office back, but I was so furious for the way I was treated.Turns out this is not an uncommon reaction for IBS-C. If I had known ahead of time I would have taken some Levsin and Valium. You know the GI should have known this, or been prepared to provide medication to relax my gut if necessary.My primary Doctor (who I've been using to manage my IBS), is sending me to a different GI in January for a colonoscopy. She has wanted me to go for this procedure for years, but I keep refusing. She has finally convinced me to go.But, now I know what questions to ask, and what medication to request. I will be certain to make the GI very aware of my reaction to the sig.This is nothing against the Sig procedure, but it is up to you to make sure the GI understands where you are coming from, and how your gut reacts. Sometimes they just don't get it.Happy New Year Everyone, and hang in there.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

My experience of my first sigmoid was like yours Zanne, really painful. This time I insisted on sedation. It was a breeze, never felt or remember a thing. I was up and being collected 30mins after the procedure. There were three of us on the day ward waiting to have it done and of the two before me, one said it was nothing and didn't hurt at all, the other said it was awful and she wouldn't have it done again! Just shows how different we all are. The sedation was called Midazolam and was given via injection www.medlineplus.gov has some info on it, just click onto "Drugs".


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info peardrops. That is what I like about this website, you find out you are not the only one having these experiences. IBS varies so much from individual to individual, no wonder the Docs can't figure us out, they like things to fall into neat little categories. Thank you to everyone for sharing their experiences on this web site.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you think a rectoscopy is the same as a sigmoidoscopy?


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Spas, I think they are two different things. I believe the rectoscope is a rigid thing that goes up about 10-12 cm and is used only when a problem is suspected in that area. And, once again - I am not sure but I seem to recall that the rectoscope procedure also allows for biopsy snips. Peggy


----------

